# Apple TV et Netflix



## nenexx (27 Avril 2015)

Salut à tous,
Cela fait quelques temps que je suis abonné à Netflix depuis iTunes.
Je regarde mes séries sur ma télé connectée, sur ma Xbox one, sur mon Apple TV V2 m, enfin partout dans la maison.
Mais depuis quelques jours, je n'ai plus accéder à Netflix depuis l'Apple TV. 
(Netflix n'est pas disponible pour le moment. Réessayer plus tard.)
Savais vous si ils ont bloqué l'accès à Netflix suite à la sortie de la nouvelle Apple TV? 
Merci..


----------



## Toram (27 Avril 2015)

Je viens de me faire plusieurs épisode de daredevil ce soir et je n'ai remarqué aucun problème.


----------



## nenexx (27 Avril 2015)

Ah... Faudrait que j'emmène mon Apple TV chez un pote pour essayer... Bizarre..


----------



## Tuncurry (27 Avril 2015)

aucun probleme ici non plus avec une ATV 3


----------



## nenexx (27 Avril 2015)

Ok merci pour l'info..


----------



## bolduran (30 Avril 2015)

tu as essayé de redémarrer l'apple tv ?


----------



## nenexx (2 Mai 2015)

Oui, plusieurs fois. J'ai même remis les paramètre sortie d'usine. Mais non, Netflix ne veut rien savoir.
En wifi ou câblé c'est pareil...


----------



## bolduran (7 Mai 2015)

est ce que netflix fonctionne sur ton pc/mac ?


----------



## nenexx (7 Mai 2015)

Oui sur Mac, sur Xbox one, sur iPhone et iPad aucun soucis... Toujours le même message d'erreur "Netflix n'est pas disponible pour le moment"...


----------



## ArseniK (7 Mai 2015)

hyper étrange aucun soucis de mon côté non plus... 
tu as essayé de la mettre a jour?
de te déconnecter et reconnecter a ton compte netflix?


----------



## nenexx (7 Mai 2015)

Oui j'ai réinitialiser complètement mon Apple TV, elle est à jour, mais non rien a faire.. 
Faudrait que je la branche chez un ami pour voir...


----------



## nenexx (7 Mai 2015)

Oui j'ai réinitialiser complètement mon Apple TV, elle est à jour, mais non rien a faire.. 
Faudrait que je la branche chez un ami pour voir...


----------



## ArseniK (8 Mai 2015)

alors c'est con mais tu as l'abo a 8,99 ou 11,99? as-tu vérifié que les autres appareils qui sont connectés a netflix étaient bien éteins? car ça peut bloquer du fait que tu as utilisé tous ceux auxquels t'avait le droit en même temps... qui sait !


----------



## nenexx (8 Mai 2015)

Celui a 11,99€ et même tout arrêter, ça ne fonctionne pas... Mystère... 
J'ai même était sur le site Netflix et j'ai déconnecté tous les appareils..


----------



## ArseniK (8 Mai 2015)

vraiment bizarre... as-tu essayé de les contacter au pire?


----------



## nenexx (9 Mai 2015)

Je vais essayer de les appeler la semaine prochaine... En tout cas merci pour votre aide, je vous tient au courant...


----------



## ArseniK (9 Mai 2015)

yep tiens nous au courant


----------



## nenexx (9 Mai 2015)

J'ai appelé Netflix aujourd'hui, aucun soucis de leur côté.. L'Apple TV ne se connecte même pas à l'application... Mais toutes les autres app fonctionnent (Dailymotion, bandes-annonces, etc...)
Mon Apple TV est un modèle MC572FD/A avec MaJ 6.2.1 et vous?


----------



## ArseniK (9 Mai 2015)

je regarde ça ce soir


----------



## nenexx (9 Mai 2015)

Merci! :-D


----------



## arkanon (14 Mai 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

même problème que nenexx.

Nenexx, es-tu chez SFR ?

Si oui, j'ai une solution qui a marché pour moi :

1/ dans windows menu démarrer->panneau de configuration->Centre reseau et partage

sélectionner la connexion reseau et faire click droit ->propriétés

sélectionner la ligne protocole internet version 4 (TCP/IP V4)

cliquer sur propriétés

dans l'onglet Général séletionner "Utiliser l'adresse de serveur DNS suivante.

pour la ligne "Serveur DNS préféré" , saisir 8.8.8.8

sélectionner "Enregistrer les parametres en quittant"

puis cliquer sur "Ok"

puis cliquer sur "Fermer"

puis cliquer sur "fermer"

2. Dans ta box 192.168.1.1, enlever ipv6

3. relancer netflix

Cordialement.


----------



## LucasMac (23 Mai 2015)

Deux Apple TV et Netflix marche sans souci. 

Modèle A1469 os 7.2 et modèle MC572FD/A os 6.2.1. 

Tous les deux ethernet et mon fournisseur c'est Orange.


----------



## LucasMac (23 Mai 2015)

Deux Apple TV et Netflix marche sans souci. 

Modèle A1469 os 7.2 et modèle MC572FD/A os 6.2.1. 

Tous les deux ethernet et mon fournisseur c'est Orange.


----------

